# Is there anything really WRONG with you?



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

There exist spontaneous non-ordinary states that would in the west be seen and treated as psychosis, treated mostly by suppressive medication. But if we use the observations from the study of non-ordinary states, and also from other spiritual traditions, they should really be treated as crises of transformation, or crises of spiritual opening. Something that should really be supported rather than suppressed. If properly understood and properly supported, they are actually conducive to healing and transformation.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, this depends exactly what you mean. Conflict is in many aspects a way to grow and better yourself. However, there are limits towards this. Many disorders that fall under psychosis (DPDR not being one of them) or not really conductive towards enlightenment of any kind. In many ways someone severely paranoid will find his chances for growth limited (except perhaps to return to a state of paranoia that is not so bad that it requires treatment). And even if a schizofrenic might have been considered a seer once, I find it doubtful if it is very helpful.

Unless of course you meant psychosis in another way. But still, I have my doubts. In skilled hands anything could become a tool for a task.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

anything "mental" in western culture is seen as something to fear and because it is associated with fear often times people see it as something that holds them back and limits them. But that is only a western perspective. People get too caught up in whats wrong with them rather than whats right with them and 99% of the time theres nothing wrong with them, they've just been given the wrong diagnosis of what they are experiencing. Go to the east and anything mental will be rejoyced and most likely seen as a symptom spiritual growth. Sure it is frightening and doctors here are no help. they make you feel like a freak. When you are going through these mental changes you really need someone whos been there and can give you a spiritual perspective or you'll always just think you're 'crazy'.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Every time someone uses a psychological term in an incorrect manner a psychologist accidentally misdiagnoses someone. -_-

Psychosis means that the person is out of touch with reality. With Neuroses anxiety is the underlying problem, but the person is still in contact with reality.

But in anycase, could you mention a few examples when a mental disorder can be seen as a "crisis of transformation or spiritual opening"? It's not that I necessarily disagree with you, after all sometimes people do treat something as a disorder when really it is simply a different perspective. I once asked a friend with Asperger syndrome once exactly what symptoms he had that he was diagnosed with it. After that I simply wondered "yeah, and he's the one who needs help"... really we could do with some more of those traits in society.

In any case it would be illuminating if you provided some examples, for clarity sake.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

On the link below-Start on page 250 and read to the end. This will be very helpful for you to see an example of how this madness is a sign of spiritual growth. Namely the ultimate goal being Enlightenment but this madness is only the first step of 3.

you can also read information on the Indigo to Crystal Transitional Crisis and spontaneous kundalini awakening to name a couple.

http://books.google.com/books?id=mHRJ8S ... #PPA250,M1


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Anxiety is often a loss of reality too, in the sense that it is not in the now, but living for a mentally constructed future, or lost in the mind, which isn't "real"....

I believe my going chronic was a crown chakra awakening. I have had numerous other chakra awakenings since and still think that although I was initially "ill and misguided". It has started to lead me to a good place, so I can't complain really.

Dp isn't the result of kundalini per se. It can be the result of subtle awakening in a person with many mental and physical blocks though. The energy gets dammed up at the blockages. It's a bit like Feng Shui, and how you need energy to circulate throughout the whole room for the room to feel balanced. The same with the body. You need circulation throughout the whole body for it to be healthy. If it dams up in the head, or neck, it's bound to cause problems. The other thing is that energy in one part of the body creates what they call a Jitsu in Shiatsu. Where this is a build up (Jitsu) in one area, there may be a loss of energy (Kyo) in the area which is in polarity to it.

For instance in depersonalisation - from my intuition - there is a build up of energy in the head, and the very fact of there being a Jitsu there creates and attendant Kyo in the solar plexus. That is my theory.

I find that meditation not only reduces energy in the head, but also improves energy in my core... yea I feel normal for the first time eva!

So derealisation is like going into the world of thought and thought energy, not only putting your head in the clouds, but actually taking energy distribution from the body due to the miscirculation of energy.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with me. There never was and there never will be.

IMO all "mental illnesses" are just alternate perspectives. They are all crises but like Space said, every crisis is an opportunity for growth. Yes, I agree that if treated differently then they'd all be powerful healing experiences instead of a social stigma.

Yes, even Schizophrenia, though I know many disagree with me on this point. From a Shamanic perspective, one of the goals is to incorporate your dreaming energy into your waking life. from a Shamanic perspective, Shizophrenics are people who experience dreaming energy while awake and so are far from crazy or insane. Of course, being locked up and told you've lost touch with reality only makes people worse.

The Western perspective of psychosis doesn't sit well with me. You can't lose touch with reality, you have only changed your perspective/experience reality in different ways/experience parts of reality that other people aren't aware of.


----------



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

Mental illness is like CECIL said, an altered experience/perspective of reality. How one percieves their symptomology and how they explain it is crucial. Some people are absolutely fine with their "disorder", often seeing it as a challange worthy of succeeding in while others eventually fall down the dark hole of learned helplessness. When that happens many overestimate failure at every oppertunity or chance of success. They give up, and accept the miserable disorder into their life as it is: a disorder. Words are powerful aren't they? They really should really remove the word "disorder" out of the next DSM edition which will be published in the future. The word disorder itself says to the individual that there is something not "right" with you when in fact your a concious being dealing with a biological, genetic, psychological, emotional, unconcious, issue or difficulty. People hold onto the negative events in their lives much more then their positive experiences. The same goes with words. Disorder sounds much more threatening to one's overall view of their health than: difficulty, problem, issue, etc. The word disorder immidiately makes one question to themselves: "Am I actually a nutcase? A person that is abnormal? A freak? Am I weak?". Well, it occured to me when I was diagnosed with GAD five years back. It made me question my view about my own health. Disorder self handicapes an individual, making them think that they are under control by the "disorder" rather than saying that they are CONTROLING the disorder.

What the western culture has created is a society bent on increasing income and consuming as much goods as possible, be it clothes, cars, or even medication. Medicine is big buisness, its huge. Anything wrong with you and your automatically given a pill which in turn costs you hard earned cash. Ritalin has been percribed like pez in the united states if a parent observes that their child is showing 2-7 signs of ADD or ADHD. Perhapes the child is just energetic? Perhapes its a part of his temperment or personality that he feels that he cant sit still and would liek to explore the world. But no, they push medication at the forefront of treatment and do not second guess what could be the problem. As for medication use sure some symptoms are alliviated for a time but the side effects and the addictiveness of some medications make them seem more hurtful than helpful.

People have protested that drugs prescribed by doctors can actually kill. In fact some medications for schizophrenia slows down the degenerative process of their brains, hallutionations, etc but it keeps them at an zombie like state. The issue here is to take the lesser of two evils. Either let the schizophrenic take no medication and get progressively worse as time more forward or slow down the rate of degeneration in the brain, make them feel like crap, and it controls their behavior (There is much variability with schizophrenic patients many show different symptoms compared to another schizophrenic, some more severe than others and not everyone of them has a brain that is deteriorating. Just a side note).

Not only do schizophrenics for example face this disorder, many of them are in jails. If you ever have the chance watch the "New Asylums" by the PBS corperation I believe which documents how schizophrenic patients are treated ever since the medical asylums closed down due to expensive medication. Some schizophrenics in the movie state that being put in jail forces them back into schizophrenic behavior after taking medication because their minds wander. Many become hostile, and they become "dellusional". Wel duh! Anyone trapped in a 6 by 8 cell will end up contemplating everything imaginable and end up going insane because there is absolutely nothing else to occupy oneself with in jail! It all depends on one's willpower but people crack. It goes to show how the western society looks at severely "ill" people. They stash them away in a hole and leavethem there to rot. That is rather a rough sentance but that's what is happening at this moment with many with dibilitating disorders. Its hard to find a right answer on how this issue should be dealt with as well. If they leave the prison system they may harm themselves or others. if they remain they are secure, have 3 meals a day, and concrete over their head. My point is, western culture has a LONG way to go in understanding psychological,biological, and social factors influencing 
disorders" and how to properly aid those in need. Because although this system is working the majority, these people have the right to live a proper life. I am a man of science and proof but the further I dive in the realm of psychology (Second year as an undergrade in university) the more I see the flaws, holes, and issues arising in the discipline of psychology. As Robyn Dawes has as his title on his book: Psychology is a discipline that is indeed a house of cards. It stands but it's not stable. I sometimes think psychology is philosophy just with technology, statistical analysis, estimations, and empirical research. Which it is..

I know I'm rambling on but this issue gets me a lot. I'm an open minded individual who adores psychology and it's "grey" colouring. I thank you all for bringing this arguement about the flaws of western culture.

I lurk on the forums every day. I post when something meaningful comes along and hits home. Like this one!

Love you all, I'll be lurking!


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Space Addict said:


> There exist spontaneous non-ordinary states that would in the west be seen and treated as psychosis, treated mostly by suppressive medication. But if we use the observations from the study of non-ordinary states, and also from other spiritual traditions, they should really be treated as crises of transformation, or crises of spiritual opening. Something that should really be supported rather than suppressed. If properly understood and properly supported, they are actually conducive to healing and transformation.


I agree completely and thats why when I use to have to see a psychiatrist i didnt say anything.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

CECIL said:


> There's nothing wrong with me. There never was and there never will be.
> 
> IMO all "mental illnesses" are just alternate perspectives. They are all crises but like Space said, every crisis is an opportunity for growth. Yes, I agree that if treated differently then they'd all be powerful healing experiences instead of a social stigma.
> 
> ...


You are dead on. This is why i love this place where else can i find people who think exactly like me.


----------

